# 18 month old Golden male needs a new home



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I received the following email from one of my Yahoo Golden Retriever email groups. Permission was granted to cross post. I haven't ever contacted a Golden rescue group, is this something I can forward to any of them? Thanks.

This is from Carolyn Zagami. If anyone can help her email is listed at the bottom of the message.

Pete is a young, very handsome, active Golden who needs a new home. I have been working on his case for about a month, so now I am coming to Golden Friends for some help or suggestions.

Pete is 18 months old and living with a young family, where he has been known to knock over the toddlers and the wife has said he must go. He is safe for now, but we need to act fairly quickly.
He is not yet neutered. I want to take care of that before he goes to a new home, if possible. He is also not very well-trained and will need some leadership. Part of his exuberance can be attributed to a lack of exercise. He loves playing fetch, but his owner doesn't have enough time to get him tired. (Our training mantra - a tired dog is a good dog). I believe Pete's energy level will become much lower once he is neutered.

Pete is good with other dogs but has not been around cats much. He is trained to an invisible fence, but he runs if he isn't wearing his collar, so I think a real fence would be better for him. He is a very handsome guy! He comes from a multi-breed kennel, so I don't know his pedigree or clearances. I believe Pete will make a great companion for an active family with older kids, or an adult who has time to keep him active. He would also be a good candidate for agility, obedience or field training.
So, here is where I need help. My contacts have not yet found a home for Pete. I need to branch out. Does anyone have a contact in Rescue who would agree to list him as a referral, or place him with a screened home?
I hope to find a new owner who will agree to pay for his neutering. I will help with transport if needed.

I usually have just the right situation waiting when I find a dog in need of placement. This is different for me, but I am positive the right home is out there waiting for Pete.

Photos on request. People can contact me at [email protected]. Please feel free to cross-post.
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Where is Pete located now? We've had members looking to adopt on occasion. I hope they see your post. He sounds like a typical Golden youngster.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I just sent an email to the originator of the request, I will let you know what I find out as to his location. Thank you!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Pete is in Massachusetts.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

We have many members from Mass and NE in general. I hope they see this and can help out. Had my daughter not adopted a dog already and have 2 cats, I know she'd be interested. She's in Kingston, Mass. I'll let her know anyway, just in case she knows of anyone looking for a Golden.


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

I am in RI...and will help spread the word...


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Do we know where in MA he's located?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He sounds wonderful!.Hope he finds a home,soon!.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please definitely pass on the contact info for the rescue groups in MA, and surrounding areas. You can find them listed here:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/state_listing.html

Here are two in MA:

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue
North East All Retriever Rescue (NEARR)


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

OK, I passed the information along. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emld. Carolyn*

I emld. Carolyn for a picture of Peteand she replied that anyone interested in Pete should email her directly.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pete*

HERE is a picture of Pete:


Carolyn said she will screen all adopters herself, so please contact her if you are interested in giving Pete a home.
Here is her email:
[email protected] 


Carolyn recieved peoples emails suggesting she contact the GR Rescues, but the owner won't go this route.
*I hope everyone understands that I am planning to carefully place this dog in a screened and qualified home, as I have promised his owner I would do. *Pete is absolutely safe until a new home can be found. His male owner really cares about him, but is lacking knowledge. I have started working with the owner to understand some training strategies and address Pete's need for exercise until he is re-homed. If you could please pass this information on to the group, I would appreciate it.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

When is his birthdate? 3/3/08??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bill*

Bill I have no idea you have to email Carolyn.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Was just wondering if he was one of Piper's littermates.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wouldn't that be something*

Wouldn't that be something!

Carolyn was so insistent that she is the point of contact.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Any idea where in MA he is?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolyn*

Carolyn will only give more info on him if you email her.


----------

